# Scope for ccnp network engineers in Canada.



## Neetz (Feb 10, 2015)

hi everyone,
I'm planning to migrate to Canada.so I want to know the opportunities for certified network engineers in Canada.
I'm in confusion that Australia or Canada has more opportunities..please help me to sort out this.
Thanks and regards,
Neethu


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What do you even mean by scope?

As for job opportunities - Canada is the second largest country in the world so there is no way to give an answer that applies to the entire country as job prospects will vary from one region to the next.


----------



## Neetz (Feb 10, 2015)

ManY thanks for the info Colchar .


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

colchar said:


> What do you even mean by scope?
> 
> As for job opportunities - Canada is the second largest country in the world so there is no way to give an answer that applies to the entire country as job prospects will vary from one region to the next.


Perhaps in geographical terms it is. But our population and the degree of technological sophistication might be more important to the OP.

I don't know much about Australia, but if the OP has a job there, I'd recommend staying put.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

GWH64 said:


> Perhaps in geographical terms it is. But our population and the degree of technological sophistication might be more important to the OP.



Which doesn't change the fact that there is no way to give a general answer that covers the whole country. That industry in Regina has nothing to do with the same industry in Waterloo.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You will also need to have a P.Eng designation to call your self a "Professional Engineer". This will certainly involve education & experience assessment, additional courses & examinations and most likely work as an Engineer in training under the supervision of a professional engineer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JGK said:


> You will also need to have a P.Eng designation to call your self a "Professional Engineer". This will certainly involve education & experience assessment, additional courses & examinations and most likely work as an Engineer in training under the supervision of a professional engineer.



Network engineers aren't real engineers. 'Network engineer' is a professional designation within the industry and doesn't require graduation from a university engineering program.


----------



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

You must go through the NOC and find the suitable code that matches your job profile. Check the eligibility requirements and then decide. for network engg. refer NOC 2281.


----------



## DonBeahm (Feb 4, 2015)

Lot of scope of the point of ccnp. The salary for a ccnp certified professional start at $41,022 as per the latest figures and ranges up to a whopping $133,590 as seniority of position. 

One year of experience draw salaries on par with average figures while those with less than one year of experience garner a salary which is a tad below the average.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

ISM (Unionised IBM) or IBM Canada are always looking for qualified Cisco guys.
It might be worth reaching out to them to see what jobs they have. And they sponsor.


----------

